# What's this clip called?



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I found this cartoon and was wondering what this clip is called and what it would look like in real life. Of course the top knot and the ears wouldn't be separated like that in reality, I don't think. Mainly it's like a miami but the neck fluff is added. Does this have a name? http://jimhillmedia.com/mb/images/upload/cartoon-modern-poodle-web.jpg


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

I've wondered that too because I think it might be cute to try. Or a clip like the poodle Georgette in Oliver and Company. I think the way the topknot and ears blend together is doable and might look nicer in real life than the separated look from 101 Dalmatians. 

If you try it please post pictures! Tika is longer than she is tall and a miami clip makes her legs look so short - I think If I also added a ruff that stuck out in front she would look longer too and she'd end up looking really silly. 

Can you picture nu2poodles' Rain in those cuts though? I think she looks nicely balanced in her pictures and with such a dramatic tuck up and her gorgeous head and colour - she would look so pretty! Although, I suppose it would be an impractical cut for her outdoor activities.


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

MAYBE it's a continental just... Well in the cartoon..


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I've got Sammi in that clip (except for the head part) right now. Not sure if it makes her look long or short, but I just love the curls on her neck and chest and hated to shave them.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I doesn't have a name. Its exactly what you think: a Miami with a collar.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

The collar is a "mink" or "stole", otherwise a Miami which is also known as the "clown", & "bikini" in the US. Just the opposite is when the body is full BUT the neck is shaved is called a "jewel" neck. It just isn't seen much these days since people want short & easy.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I wish I could keep my girls fluffy but Ginger can't handle being warm and Angel spider mats if you even look at her.  But maybe the stole is do-able. I like having Ginger in a Miami because I can at least get a little fluff in places.

Kidwhisperer, I'd LOVE to see a picture of Sammi in this clip!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That clip is adorable and I would love to see it on a real poodle. I think Swizzle's hair is not thick enough for this or I would definitely do it.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I think this looks most like a puppy lion clip, except the collar is more of a jacket in the puppy lion clip, it's basically a modified continental with a neck band. I did this on my first toy poodle Carmel. I wish I had gotten a good picture of him in it but I didn't have a very good camera at the time. So the only picture I have is on my 3.2 megapixel en-v phone camera and he is laying down so you can't see the clip well.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

This pi diagram from Shirley Kalstone Poodle book is a " Puppy Lion". I don't think it resembles it at all, sorry. Enclosed find interesting clips of the 1960's.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry didn't download. Pictures


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I guess different people call it different things ( i should have added Pet in there) but this is what I was going off of, http://arpeggiopoodles.tripod.com/poodlehaircutslm.html
What book is that second picture you posted from? It looks like a good book. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Those must be home drawings & names. The 2nd pictures are from an older Poodle guide from 1968. Found it in a Used book store.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've always thought doing a Georgette clip would be fun, too


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I've always thought doing a Georgette clip would be fun, too
> 
> Oliver & Company- Perfect Isn't Easy - YouTube


I love this!!!!!! Had never seen it before and I LOVE the old disney cartoons!!! Thanks for sharing 
And yes, that clip looks so cool!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

KidWhisperer said:


> I've got Sammi in that clip (except for the head part) right now. Not sure if it makes her look long or short, but I just love the curls on her neck and chest and hated to shave them.


Pictures!!! Please!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Pics!*

Today happened to be my grooming day, and Sammi got a full, five-hour refresh of her Miami + stole cartoon cut that I gave her at the beginning of the summer. So I guess Sammi is a cartoon doggie now! With her goofy antics, she certainly qualifies for the title.

Here are some pics:




From the back


She is all fluffed out today, but I'll like it better in a few days when her beautiful ruff curls come back.


Sammi still dislikes grooming, and it wears her out every time!


​


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I love it! I'm thinking I might try this on Ginger. I want the top knot separate from the stole though. I hope I can pull it off. We're going to the beach soon, but I think it should be okay. Her body doesn't seem to mat, just the tail, top knot and ears. I think I should be able to get the sand out ok. I'll post pics. I'm wondering if I need a toe blade for shaping or if I can pull it off with my Bravura trimmer.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

You can pull it off with your Bravura clippers. Just think of the "stole" as a necklace. Your TK will be sperate from the neck, then you will have the "stole" which you just have to scissor to neaten. If your dog has a short neck then make the "stole" narrow & closer to the withers, giving your dog the illusion of more neck.


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

Really, really beautiful!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd love to see that...please post pics after its done.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Love to see all these creative ideas for clips. I'd like to have Lily clipped in a Miami but I think my husband would freak out, LOL. He likes her on the fluffier side - of course I am the one that brushes her and has to deal with all the knotting. Maybe next time she's groomed I'll get the courage to ask for a Miami clip. 
PS - Karen I have that same quilt


----------

